# HotPinkHeels first Tute Ever!!



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 5, 2007)

A few people had asked me to do a tute and i really didn't know where to begin-or even what look to create. I settled on a Day-Night Tute (which i always find very useful myself) in pinky-brown colours. I hope you all enjoy this tute-if anyone gives it  a try please let me know and send me some pics!!
Contructive criticism welcome as i have never done a tute before-so it was a bit of guess work...ok here goes

Makeup items that i used for this tute 'day look':






*Mac Gingersoft e/s (Holiday 2004 Trend palette)
*Mac Satin Taupe e/s
*Mac Pro Rose e/s
*Mac Porcelain Pink MSF
*Mac Well Dressed Blush
*Mac Blitzz n Glitz fluidline
*Mac Toon Tint in Bunny Pink
*Clinique High Definition mascara
*Bobbi Borwn e/s stick in Iced Beige
*Lancome Softening Concealer
*Mac Hyperreal foundation

Night look:






*Beauty Marked e/s
*Revlon wet n dry Black e/l
*VGVI lipglass

Ok...here's me totally devoid of makeup...ugh (first time i have posted a makeup-less pic of me ever)






Step 1. Apply foundation-i have used the #190 brush for this. A light application works best-let your natural skin shine through.






Here is a pic of my naked eye and i have circled where i get discolouration to guide concealing.










Apply the base for your e/s-make sure you blend in with your finger to ensure even coverage.






Apply Gingersoft (or any highlight colour) to the brow bone and inner mobile lid






Apply Pro Rose to the outter half of the mobile lid-blend into ginersoft but don't apply any higher than the start of the crease










Apply Satin Taupe in the crease and use a blending brush to ensure there are no hard edges






Apply Blitz n Glitz with an angled brush-go slowly to avoid bumps. I always do a tiny flick at the ends to make my eyes look a little more exotic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry the pic on this one is a little blurry)










Apply macsra-notice the difference it makes. (i havn't sued any false lashes or lash primer-just the clinique mascara)






Apply Blush with a fluffy blush brush to the apples of your cheeks and blend out to the hair line (don't add colour to this area though or you'll end up looking sunburnt!)






Buff Porcelain Pink MSF onto cheeks and a little all over for extra glow






Apply Bunny Pink to clean lips and you're done!!










Read on to see what to add for a glam night-time look!

Apply Beauty Marked into the crease and outter corner of the eye. Go slowly as this colour is pretty pigmented-you can always add more if you need to






Take your black pencil liner (or use Blitz n Glitz if you want) and apply to the inner rim of the eye. Take your angled brush and apply a small amount of Beauty Marked to the lower lashline and softly blend with finger.






Add VGVI gloss for a little extra colour to lips and see the difference-simple but effective






Then you're done!!






Thanks for viewing-i hope this has been of inspiration to you. Please msg with any queries or feedback-i'm always open to a chat


----------



## redambition (Jan 5, 2007)

nice work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like it!

you make it look so easy.


----------



## dinou (Jan 5, 2007)

Realy cute - great thanks for this tut !


----------



## pink_candy (Jan 5, 2007)

WOW! thanks a lot!

this has been really useful!


----------



## anastasja (Jan 5, 2007)

nice nice nice 
great tutorial


----------



## misswillow (Jan 5, 2007)

Luverley as always HPH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great tute


----------



## linkas (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey sweetie! Thanks 4 the tut! I love your looks, you're very talented, and my eyes and hair are very similar!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! It was so much fun, i'll definitely be doing another one soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*waves to MW* nice to see you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Linkas-let me know if you give the tute a try


----------



## Bianca (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, thanks!!


----------



## linkas (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 

 
_Thanks guys! It was so much fun, i'll definitely be doing another one soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*waves to MW* nice to see you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Linkas-let me know if you give the tute a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I'll try the look this night hehehe

Thank you!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome tutorial, very easy to follow!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 5, 2007)

very pretty look! and you're sooo cute!


----------



## n_c (Jan 5, 2007)

That was a great tut...you should do more


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 5, 2007)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU...great tut


----------



## Jayne (Jan 5, 2007)

great job !


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU...great tut_

 
i couldn't refuse after you asked so nicely lol


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Great tutorial, thanks!  I love both looks but I'm really diggin the night look...stunning!


----------



## zombie_candy (Jan 5, 2007)

i love how your makeup isn't heavy and that your beautiful skin shines through. i love heavy eyes but this was truly refreshing to see a take on going from a day look to a night look without a hassle and without putting a zillion colours on your lids. thank you so much!


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks so much for doing this.  I really like these colors together.  Very pretty.


----------



## angelwings (Jan 6, 2007)

HPH, you look beautiful and your make-up and tutorial is flawless!!!


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 6, 2007)

loves it


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 6, 2007)

*Fantastic!!!!*


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 6, 2007)

You have gorgeous eyelashes and skin!!  Great job!!


----------



## ben (Jan 6, 2007)

thank you so much for taking the time to put together this tutorial.
you're smoking hot, specailly the eyelashes!!!


----------



## lambee (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thank you, great tutorial*

Very pretty.  I especially liked how you demonstrated the day/night looks!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 7, 2007)

You look really pretty, and your lashes look great!


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 7, 2007)

Girl,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you are born to teach , i think !  Thank you for this tut. great  explanation and grat look .


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanitabg* 

 
_Girl,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you are born to teach , i think !  Thank you for this tut. great  explanation and grat look ._

 
Thankyou- i do love to teach people about makeup, it's one thing i miss about working in cosmetics! 

I'm looking forward to creating my next tute!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Jan 11, 2007)

with or w/o makeup... U LOOOK CUTE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thnx 4 sharin this with us..


----------



## Peaches (Jan 12, 2007)

Gorgeous hun! You look great without makeup too. 


So lemming Bunny Pink now too.


----------



## piyi (Jan 13, 2007)

this could be good for a bridal look too.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 

 
_Gorgeous hun! You look great without makeup too. 


So lemming Bunny Pink now too._

 
Thanks-i feel like i look about 12 years old without makeup lol it's probably the freckles!

Bunny Pink is a great colour-i use this one a fair bit!


----------



## Hot chocolate (Jan 23, 2007)

i like what u do .. u have a beautiful eyes


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

grest tutorial


----------



## ellesea (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, that was great! I love how you showed how to convert your daytime look into nighttime, that is VERY helpful, especially for girls on the go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that mascara......I'm totally going out and buying it today.


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 20, 2007)

Very helpful!! Thanks!!


----------



## Mandy22 (Feb 22, 2007)

You are so pretty.
I really enjoy this look on you.
You look so fresh


----------



## Leopardskinny (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow! I love this look- I can really see myself wearing this, simple to do but really great look.


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 17, 2007)

love it


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you nice tut


----------



## breathless (Mar 25, 2007)

nice and glowy. thanks =]


----------



## Klava (Mar 25, 2007)

I love your color choices - pinks look sooo pretty on you!  
Question - you can put fluidline on your inner rim?


----------



## Pinklady77 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks!  It's a great look on you.


----------



## mkupsusie (Mar 25, 2007)

You have flawless skin. Makeup looks very good on you.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (May 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Klava* 

 
_I love your color choices - pinks look sooo pretty on you!  
Question - you can put fluidline on your inner rim?_

 
Thanks you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know some girls who use f/l on their inner rims, however i don't do it often myself. I think it feels a bit funny


----------



## glam8babe (May 19, 2007)

i love it.. nice n natural


----------



## Brianne333 (May 23, 2007)

A beautiful but accessible look that easily transitions from day to night - what's not to love?!  Great job!


----------

